# Semi-Aggressive Fish for a 30 gallon?



## GouramiChickaChicka143 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 30 gallon long (30.3L" x 18.6H" x 12.5W"). I'm currently setting it up and it's cycled. I was thinking something along the lines of tiger barbs and a shark.. What do you think?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Please stick to this topic.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11434


----------

